# Jack3d, Animal Pak, and Muscle Milk



## lifterr96 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm looking for some opinions on my supplements.  Animal Pak in the morning, Jack3d before i work out, and Muscle milk protein shake after my workout.  Please let me know what you think of it.


----------



## lifterr96 (Dec 3, 2010)

also my goal is weight gain. Probably around 20 pounds.


----------



## chevyman (Dec 3, 2010)

I use the animal packs and think they are fine. The standard packs are just vitamins, but a good multi-vitamin is always a plus no matter what kind you choose. Never tried the other two. I use Isopure protien because it mixes well and I like the taste. Its a bit pricey, but its all in what you like.  The diet and routine is what is the key. Good luck.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you already have them?  Just use them.  I dont understand the point in asking...  Are u asking about timing?


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 3, 2010)

lifterr96 said:


> I'm looking for some opinions on my supplements. Animal Pak in the morning, Jack3d before i work out, and Muscle milk protein shake after my workout. Please let me know what you think of it.


IMO, you spend a lot of money that could have to used for something much more effective and worth the money.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2010)

I dont know how much Animal Pack is and I know how fast Muscle Milk goes, but Jack3d is pretty cheap considering the use amount.


----------



## chevyman (Dec 4, 2010)

Animal packs are about $19.00-$22.00 per container (44 packs). that's fairly inexpensive considering a pack a day, so about a month and half worth.  In my opinion they are worth it. But some don't like taking that many pills at once for a simple multivitamin supplement.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Lifterr96,
I’ve been using Jack3d for the past couple weeks and I am very impressed. It reminds me of the old school ephedrine products. My workout intensity and endurance increased dramatically. Once I’ve finished my workout routine I still have a desire to keep hitting the weights. Just follow the directions on the product to determine your needed dose. You can use 1-3 scoops, but I only use one scoop. I was also surprised that I did not crash once the product wore off. The price is reasonable too.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2010)

So Animal Pack is just a multivitamin?  Ok, then Ill pass on that one..


----------



## ca_iron (Dec 11, 2010)

I would use Muscle Milk part of pre workout, it is not the best post workout protein formula (not fast absorbing protein). It is also a good night formula but watch the extra claroies.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 11, 2010)

chevyman said:


> but a good multi-vitamin is always a plus no matter what kind you choose.



Um no.... ???


----------



## chevyman (Dec 11, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Um no.... ???


 Just curious why you wouldn't take some kind of multivitamin and or why it is not a good idea?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 11, 2010)

I guess my message wasn't very clear. But I quoted you saying that a multivitamin is a always a plus *no matter what kind you choose.*

There is a reason why some cost $20 and some cost $100. QUALITY.

Some of the vitamins and minerals are extracted from inorganic sources that cannot be used by the body, which is why they say on average that you piss out 90% of your multivitamin that you take in, which is not only a waste of money, but puts stress on your kidneys.

I'll give you an example, most supplements that contain iron, are extracted from rust.
Rust cannot be used by the body. Also, people say that too much vitamin A is toxic to the liver, which is true when it is supplemented. But did you ever wonder why you can drink the fresh juice from a 10 pound bag of carrots and never suffer from liver toxicity ?

Unfortunately, there is not a lot of regulating bodies if any at all that are ensuring quality in multivitamins. But from some of the research I have seen, a lot of these multivitamins contains so much crap that can't be used by the body, that it actually causes more problems than it helps.


----------



## chevyman (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, gotcha. Makes sense. I just misread what you were saying.


----------



## Big Dawg (Dec 11, 2010)

Animal Pak IMO is a waste of money... you can get better results from a multi. vitamin. Muscle Milk is ok if you dont mind the calories and fat content... its pretty hard on the waist line... I have used Jaked 3D and it was ok.. it is very high in Argenine and too much of that is not good for you. I would recommend a good multi., just a good whey protein I use Whey Incredible, and for pre-workout I like PreSurge, it has no Argenine and it is alot smoother then Jaked!!!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 11, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> IMO, you spend a lot of money that could have to used for something much more effective and worth the money.



I second this. Jacked is alright for the price. The other two are pricey and there is other stuff just as effective or better for a lot less.


----------



## creatinemuscle (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool stuff, one should also try creatine powered supplements for body building...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I guess my message wasn't very clear. But I quoted you saying that a multivitamin is a always a plus *no matter what kind you choose.*
> 
> There is a reason why some cost $20 and some cost $100. QUALITY.
> 
> ...



MMMMmmeh, I am with you, but if I am paying $100 for a multivitamin, regardless of quality of the vitamin, my quality in financial judgment couldnt be worse.

With a good diet, a multivitamin isnt a must.  I take a simple one for a peace of mind, plus being a lifter, I may need a little extra.  The only time I would say I needed it would be when I am sick.  

But no fucking way would I pay anything over $40 for a multi and even that is a stretch.


----------



## nickg923861 (Dec 21, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I guess my message wasn't very clear. But I quoted you saying that a multivitamin is a always a plus *no matter what kind you choose.*
> 
> There is a reason why some cost $20 and some cost $100. QUALITY.
> 
> ...




So which multi would you recommend? I use centrum but I have been reading there is too much iron in them and its no good for you.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 21, 2010)

i didn't like the jacked3d only lasted abt 15 minutes and just made my face feel like there was 1000 needls stabbing me lol works for some but wasnt for me


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like a good combo. I personally love animal stak. It's mostly a shitload
of vitamins, but helps with recovery after intense workouts. Espwcially when you due heavy days like 10-15 sets of high reps. I need to pick me up a can of Animal again.


----------



## jbenmedic (Dec 28, 2010)

I use Animal Pak religiously and have for years. It's a great product. It has more than just regular vitamins and minerals. It's not for everybody but I love it.
Jacked...I personally didn't care for it. I use a local product called Noxipro and sometimes HemoRage.
Muscle Milk...overpriced calories plain and simple. Get a good Whey protein with a good BCAA profile. I use Dymatize and for extra calories I use a bulk carb gain poweder to ass to shakes. There are better and less expensive ways to do this besides what the guy at GNC tries to tell you.


----------



## vwl1980 (Dec 28, 2010)




----------

